# foods/drinks to help bloating



## 19549 (Jan 30, 2006)

any suggestions?Can green tea help bloating? What other health benefits does green tea have that are usefull when struggling with IBS?


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

Never heard any particular use for bloating (for that some herbal teas like fennel or peppermint get tossed out as suggestions frequently).Most of the green tea is healthy stuff is from the antioxidants in it which are supposed to protect against cancer.K.


----------



## 18361 (Feb 23, 2006)

i'heard many stories of poeple eating low carb..and it's suppost to be very useful for bloating, some people say they're even symptom free!! have you tried elimenting milk or wheat???


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

Some find low-carb helpful. Personally I usually only get bloated when I take certain medications and I find a digestive enzyme supplement I bought at GNC that has pancreatic enzymes in it helped when I took it with meals.There is a prescription version of that supplement which has a clinical study that shows it helps.Not all bloating is gas related, so low-carb may help only some people who over-respond to the gas produced from a starchy diet.K.


----------



## Gutguy22 (Jul 6, 2004)

Hi, my biggest problem seems to be with carbs as well (except rice). Could enzyme supplements possibly help with that at all? Seems to be mostly a gas issue with the carbs. Probiotics seem to help a little but not enough.


----------



## 17176 (Mar 31, 2005)

i found when i was drinking fizzy stuff i.e pepsi it gave me terrible wind and tummy ache now i just drink iced water.. or a milk shake made with soya milk.


----------



## 19739 (Mar 3, 2006)

I find that when eating carbs if I combine them with the pancreatine enzymes (I buy them at my healthfood store, but you can get them at many places)I can handle the carbs quite well. However I did cut out wheat out of my diet, seems that even the pancreatine could not handle that. So I get my carbs out of Rice (rice, rice noodles, rice bread etc.) and Spelt (which is another grain which we use a lot in Europe but now also available in healthfood stores, trader joe's and whole foods stores in the US) I do find it rather expensive so I purchased a bread machine and after tossing some spelt flower, honey, salt and yeast in my machine, four hours later i have a very yummie fresh bread.I also drink a lot of tea's. One of my favorite is RooiBos (originally from South Africa) and cut out all refined sugar out of my diet as well. I find that I have a lot less bloating when using organic, raw sugar instead...


----------



## 17176 (Mar 31, 2005)

Hello and welcome SterreDerZee


----------



## 19739 (Mar 3, 2006)

Thanks Joolie







I am amazed to see so many people with "my problems" never knew that were so many out there... it does make me feel less "weird" I am already different being a European in the US which is worse with all my dietary needs but at the end of the day I have to deal with my tummy aches, so if I have to eat different to avoid severe pains, so be it







I gotta be me and feel good about being me,where ever I am


----------



## 22032 (Aug 10, 2006)

Try brewing some fennel tea (helps with gas and bloating. If your bloating is due to indigestion try ginger (has digestive enzymes). I buy plain fennel and ginger tea bags from Whole Foods and steep both together in the same cup and make my own combined tea. If I am having abdominal pain on top of indigestion/bloating I also add a peppermint tea bag to the mix.


----------



## 14448 (Jun 14, 2006)

Fennel is an ancient remedy for bloating and gas, you can cook the bulb as well as eating/stewing the seeds.Okra is also meant to be good as it contains soothing mucus that coats the intestinal walls.Also, try the aromatic spices (not hot ones). Cumin and coriander have anti-gas properties. So do lots of herbs like sage, parsley, mint and lemonbalm.


----------



## 22144 (Aug 6, 2005)

Aloe juice is great for bloating, cramps, stomach upset, and diarrhea.


----------

